# 5. Prüfungskomponente



## Vanth1 (15. Juni 2011)

Hi!
Ich bin nach den Ferien im Abi Jahr in dem ich auch die 5.Pk machen muss.
Ich mach sie ,gemeinsam mit meiner Schwester, als Präsentation .
Ihr Hauptfach ist Geschichte und bezugsfach Religion/Philosophie ,
Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt.Ich würd ja auch als Hauptfach Geschichte wählen,habs aber leider schon als leistungskurs,daher kann ich geschichte nur als bezugsfach nehmen.
Unser Vertrauenslehrer will noch vor dem 28ten des Monats ein Thema.
Uns fällt nichts wirklich gutes ein :S 
Außerdem muss es  eine Leitfrage geben,thema allein reicht wohl nicht,...
Habt ihr Ideen???
Schönen Tag wünsch ich noch



Edit:Als Thema fiel mir ein Anthropologie aber das gefällt uns nich so..


----------



## Valdrasiala (15. Juni 2011)

Abi haben wollen und kein Thema? Machs wie der ehemalige Verteidigungsminister...
*seufz* 

Geschichte + Religion... Kreuzzüge? Inka? 

P.S. Über die Verständlichkeit des Threads aufgrund nicht allzu gutem Deutsch will ich gar nicht reden.


----------



## Vanth1 (15. Juni 2011)

Wie wärs mit neopaganismus.
Die alten Religionen kommen doch wieder in trend.Asatru,Wicca whatever


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, wo du Abi machst aber seit wann braucht man da selbst Themen.
Wir bekommen bei unserem Abi alles vorgelegt was wir machen sollen bzw. können müssen.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Juni 2011)

Wie wäre es mit der Judenverfolgung und der Zensur der Kirche im zweiten Weltkrieg aus?


----------



## xdave78 (15. Juni 2011)

Vanth schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit neopaganismus.
> Die alten Religionen kommen doch wieder in trend.Asatru,Wicca whatever



Find ich besser, als alles bisher genannte. Ist nicht son abgedroschenes Thema.


----------



## Vanth1 (15. Juni 2011)

da kann man auch bestimmt viel drüber erzählen,dann in eines der religionen tiefer eingehen,sumerische oder etwas aktuelles was im trend ist,wicca oder asatru.
Was könnte man da als Leitfrage benutzen?

Judenverfolgung haben wir uns auch überlegt,aber das wird schon so oft behandelt und vorallem an unserer schule.
Kreuzzüge ist ja auch schon ein recht ausgelutschtes thema


----------



## Vanth1 (15. Juni 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Abi haben wollen und kein Thema? Machs wie der ehemalige Verteidigungsminister...
> *seufz*
> 
> Geschichte + Religion... Kreuzzüge? Inka?
> ...



Habs grad übers Iphone geschrieben,habs jetzt aber bisschen korrigiert.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wo du Abi machst aber seit wann braucht man da selbst Themen.


das ist doch in jedem bundesland und jedes jahr anders...


----------



## Valdrasiala (15. Juni 2011)

Okay, wenn bei Euch auch Kreuzzüge und Judenverfolgung bissi ausgelutscht sind, würde ich wirklich zu etwas ungewöhnlicherem greifen. Irgendwelche alten Religionen, Naturgötter usw. Und das ganze vielleicht aus der Sicht des Menschen des 21. Jahrhunderts beleuchten. Diesen also in diese Religion hineinversetzen mit all den Punkten, an welchen man heutzutage anecken würde usw. Bestimmt ein interessantes Thema...


----------



## Bjarnensen (15. Juni 2011)

Wie wär´s mit der Rolle der Kirche in der ehemaligen DDR? Da gibt´s ganz gute Ansätze, z.B. die Friedensdemonstrationen, Kirchenasyl, "Spatensoldaten" usw.?


----------



## Apuh (15. Juni 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Okay, wenn bei Euch auch Kreuzzüge und Judenverfolgung bissi ausgelutscht sind, würde ich wirklich zu etwas ungewöhnlicherem greifen. Irgendwelche alten Religionen, Naturgötter usw. Und das ganze vielleicht aus der Sicht des Menschen des 21. Jahrhunderts beleuchten. Diesen also in diese Religion hineinversetzen mit all den Punkten, an welchen man heutzutage anecken würde usw. Bestimmt ein interessantes Thema...



Vielleicht mit den alten Göttern von Griechenland, Poseidon, Zeus, Hercules etc...
Die waren wenigstens net so arm wie die heutigen Griechen...


----------



## schneemaus (15. Juni 2011)

Mir würden da spontan die Amish einfallen. Die sind hier in Deutschland mit Sicherheit nicht so ausgelutscht wie in den USA, sehr interessant und vor allem geschichtsträchtig. Die Amish haben sehr gute Gründe, wieso sie auf Elektrizität verzichten, gute Gründe, wieso bei ihnen Knöpfe an der Kleidung verboten sind UND sie kommen ursprünglich aus Deutschland. Die Schulbücher etc. sind in einem Dialekt geschrieben, der dem pfälzischen sehr ähnelt, sie haben also noch recht viel von ihrem Ursprung behalten. Fände ich persönlich ein sehr interessantes Thema, auch beleuchtet aus der heutigen Sicht.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juni 2011)

Offtopic entfernt.


----------



## Vanth1 (15. Juni 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mir würden da spontan die Amish einfallen. Die sind hier in Deutschland mit Sicherheit nicht so ausgelutscht wie in den USA, sehr interessant und vor allem geschichtsträchtig. Die Amish haben sehr gute Gründe, wieso sie auf Elektrizität verzichten, gute Gründe, wieso bei ihnen Knöpfe an der Kleidung verboten sind UND sie kommen ursprünglich aus Deutschland. Die Schulbücher etc. sind in einem Dialekt geschrieben, der dem pfälzischen sehr ähnelt, sie haben also noch recht viel von ihrem Ursprung behalten. Fände ich persönlich ein sehr interessantes Thema, auch beleuchtet aus der heutigen Sicht.




Hmm auch gut,werde ich auch mal bedenken.
Ich schau welche Leitfrage am ende am besten ist und das Thema nehme ich dann


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juni 2011)

Wie wärs ganz weit nach hinten? Einführung in die keltische Kultur (und ihre Vernichtung durch das Christentum)? Oder allgemein die Eroberung der europäischen Subkontinents durch Missionare, und die Einflüsse der alten Naturreligionen auf das Christentum (so wie Feiertage etc.) 
Du kannst auch "jüngere" Geschichte nehmen wie das Entstehen der Konflikte der westlichen mit der arabischen Welt, da nach den Wurzeln graben...Eigentlich hat 60-70% der Geschichte direkt mit Religion zu tun *g*

edit:
Was mir noch einfallen würde wären die Reformationskriege nach Luther bzw. der 30jährige Krieg, der vom religiös motivierten zum politischen Krieg wurde, die Vertreibung der Hugenotten aus Frankreich (in Verbindung mit dem "Exodus" nach Brandenburg, dem wir die ganzen französischen Namen dort zu verdanken haben.

Es gibt unheimlich viele spannende historische Themen, die mit Religion in Verbindung stehen, man muss einfach nur mal suchen


----------



## Vanth1 (16. Juni 2011)

@Falathrim

Ohje dank dir hab ich jetzt ne menge themen und muss mich entscheiden ! na vielen dank auch 

Nein im ernst,sind alles  spannende und themen die mich interessieren.Danke dir aufjedenfall für dein Beitrag ! 



Edit:Hab kurz mit meiner Schwester gesprochen.
Also uns gefallen die Themen:

Neopaganimus - Weiderbelebung alter Religionen /Naturreligionen (weil schon zu NS-Zeiten machte man gebrauch davon und jetzt kommen diese Religionen auch wieder in "Trend" in form von Asatru,wicca,sumerian church etc)

und Ursprünge der Großen Religionen(da die religionen ja lauter einflüsse aus anderen religionen hatten allerdings finde ich im internet nichts dazu -.-),also wie falathrim schon vorschlug.

und gewaltvolle missionierung der naturvölker

und die entstehen der konflikte der westlichen welt mit der arabischen (auch falathrims vorschlag)


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juni 2011)

Kein Problem...das war quasi ein 2 Minuten-Brainstorming, das ich da hingeschrieben habe...vielleicht sollte ich doch Geschichte studieren (Lehramt natürlich )

edit: 
Einen Vorschlag hab ich noch (Einer geht noch...): Wie wärs mit der Geschichte des Christentums im alten Rom? Von der verfolgten Minderheits-Religion, die sich in den Katakomben verstecken musste etc. zur Staatsreligion...Nero etc. Hochspannendes Thema.


----------



## xdave78 (16. Juni 2011)

Also ich finde das was Du am Anfang selber vorgeschlagen hast am allerbesten..hat glaub ich auch eher nen "volle Punktzahl" Potenzial als dieser ganze (sorry) ausgelutschte Kram - Christen-/ Judenverfolgung, Kirche in der DDR, Kreuzzüge - sicherlich alles wichtig, aber sowas hört die Prüfungskommission/ der Prüfer doch mindestens je 10x am Tag und wird sicherlich innerlich die Augen verdrehen. Ich denke mit einem aktuellen Thema kannst man sicherlich eher Punkten, zumal es da wahrscheinlicher ist, dass es zu den "ausgelutschten" Themen sicher schon 1.000 Fragen gibt welche man Euch stellen kann und wird. Mit einem überraschend frischem Thema könnt ihr..naja überraschen. Ich weiss ja nichtz in welcher Form ihr die Prüfung ablegt - soweit ich weiss geht schriftlich als auch als Präsentation (ich würd wohl Präsentation wählen^^). 

Zur Leitfrage: also wenn Dir zu dem Thema keine einfällt...dann tuts mir echt Leid. Bei dem Thema drängen sich doch so einige Fragen geradezu auf :-)


----------

